# Halloween Magic Potion (Punch)



## wellstuffed (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello,

Since halloween is around the corner, I wanted to share this halloween punch recipe. Please share your ideas on it, I really would love to hear feedback. Thanks!

2 packages orange cool-aid (unsweetened)

1 package lime cool-aid (unsweetened)

2 1/4 cups sugar

1 liter bottle sprite

1 bag gummy worms

In large plastic container mix orange cool-aid as directed on package. Refrigerate until ready to use.

In another large plastic container mix lime cool-aid and pour into ice cube tray’s or jello molding, add gummy worms and freeze. Pour orange cool-aid in punch bowl add some gummy worms, half bottle of sprite and ice cubes and serve.

Best,

[email protected]


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds good! I am making something very similar...this one turns a thick green color though even though it has an orange taste. Looks gross, tastes great! I haven''t decided if I'm going to do the gummy worms or not yet. I am sure the kids would love it but the adults not so much. It is a kids party so I guess I should be thinking about them, huh? LOL 

Putrid Punch

1 13-oz. package lemon-lime Kool-Aid 
1 cup sugar 
8 cups water 
1 can frozen orange juice concentrate 
4 cups 7-up or sprite 
Worm cubes (ice cubes with gummy worms frozen inside) 
3 scoops orange sherbet

Directions

Empty the Kool-Aid package into a punch bowl. 
Add the sugar, then the water and stir until dissolved. 
Stir in the orange juice. 
Just before serving, add the ginger ale and worm cubes and float the scoops of sherbet on top. Before long, the punch will be green and infested with worms


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

My punch is non-alcoholic, fast prep and tastes good:

1 can frozen concentrate lemon/lime drink
10 oz. cranberry juice
1 2-liter of gingerale
1 small container of orange sherbet (about the size of a cool whip container)

I reserve a about 2-3 cups of the stuff before adding the sherbet and pour it into a rubber glove to be frozen. I fill it, rubber band the wrist and stick the glove into the freezer (propping it up so the wrist is up) and then peel the glove off of the frozen green hand and float it in the punch. The sherbet makes a foamy orange top, and it has a creepy greenish ice hand reaching out of it. Looks great. 

(added bonus - this makes a punch that is a pale orange in color - if someone spills, it won't stain as bad as a bright colored punch.  )


----------

